# CYM - Cyprium Metals



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2006)

Hi peeps,

To all the gold bugs out there take a look at ARX, about 1,100 m shares on issue, @ price of 6-7cents gives a mkt cap of between $66m - $77m,

Set to produce 70,000oz'z Au @ cash cost of under $200 us an oz = a $300us/oz + margin

Assume Margin is only $300 us @ 0.75 USD/AUD = AUD margin of $400, using a conservative long term price of $700 AUD for Au, 

Expected Cashflow = 70,000 oz's Au @ $400 oz = $28m AUD 

Not bad for a Company with a mkt cap of $66m - $77m

Also sotck comes in with a strong buy from ABN AMRO

I own ARX just got in (last week or so @ 7cents)

People please do your own research, it will be good to know what your thoughts are, happy investing


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

No one else has any thoughts?

Nothing at all?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 March 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

I can't believe how unloved this stock is,

It comes with a strong buy rating (1) from ABN Amro to 7c based on LT gold price of $450 us/oz for some reason they have not yet increased their gold price forecasts, anyway the details again, but at current spot price target price should be 8.4c+

ARX, 1,100m shares@ 6c = $66m 

Set to produce 70,000oz'z Au @ cash cost of under $200 us an oz = a $300us/oz + margin Assume Margin is only $300 us @ 0.75 USD/AUD = AUD margin of $400, using a conservative long term price of $700 AUD for Au, 

Expected Cashflow = 70,000 oz's Au @ $400 oz = $28m AUD 
Even 70,000 oz's Au @ $200 oz = $14m AUD (A margin of $200 oz would imply cost blowouts of 100%)

If it can net $14m @ 6-7x PER= $84m - $98m = 7.6c - 8.9c

I'd say they should net around $14m min maybe more, but gross free cash flows will be around $28m,

Is there something I'm missing or is mkt 

a. unaware of ARX
b. doesn't care as production won't start until late 2006


----------



## pistol72 (21 March 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

hi yt
i shall give you a few of my thoughts on this stock from a technical point of view.firstly there appears to be a confirmed head and shoulder pattern=bearish.a close beloow the trendline on the14/2 and yesterday making a new low =bearish.
looking from a positive   the fib 61.8retrace is close by at5.6 so would look for a bounce(trap)at this level.,other than that i would not like to be holding atm.cheers pete


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 March 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Hey pete, thanks for tech view,

Fair enough, guess we'll just have to wait until gold comes under the spot light again


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 March 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Broken back above 6c level, has solid buy support from 6c to 6.2c , clearly it is strongly leveraged to gold price, even though it already has very high operating margins


----------



## 56gsa (13 April 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Trading Halt - announcement tomorrow....


----------



## 56gsa (13 April 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

announcement - placement of 218m shares @ 5.5 cents - has good summary of project

YngTrdr - perhaps market is uncertain given in Indonesia, also delay with production (first pour now 1Q07)  and small cost overruns ($3m)?

has 185k ounces hedged at US$651

made some on previous run - looking to buy if it dips under 6 cents


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 April 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Yep, I topped up @ 6c (original was 7c) and sold @ 6.8c for small proift,


Given hedging, cost overruns, delays and recent placement I will not buy back in it is no longer my 2nd favourite, much happier to take the money and put it into my first favourite BMO, will be 60c soon!


----------



## snapper_man (24 July 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

I have hold ARX now for around 12 months. 4.something and the subsequent 3.6 issue. Strong recommendation from a mate who has incredible knack of getting it right - cheers B.M. if you're out there.
One of the great things about ARX is indonesian patner, the name behind company - Tahija,  a very respected figure of Indonesian business. Just look at the Anglo American alliance for exploration in Papua. An alliance which gives ARX a free 20% ride! one of the Anglo contract stipulations is that Tahija remains linked to ARX for terms to remain in place!. I see Austindo as potentially a great exploration company with a good pipeline of cash coming from cibaliung. Could be a good long term bet, worth a punt as far as I am concerned.

Cheers
T


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 November 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

This dog continues to dissapoint,

Glad I cut it loose at a small profit ages ago


----------



## Young Gun (27 November 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

With this stock having cut over 40% of its share price in the last week and hovering on 0.026 c is anyone thinking of jumping back in ? I know they are issuing more shares and further diluting the company however it looks to me like its been oversold to the buggery .


----------



## snapper_man (28 November 2006)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

They have had some quite substantial problems with the development of the mine. It is not that clear the complete extent of the damage at this stage and it is not clear if problems will continue. I would hold off getting back in until more info is released. I am still holding and watching very nervously. The finger is on the sell button!


----------



## TradeStats (18 January 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Things still look fairly grim for ARX.

MiningNews.Com
----------------


> "MELBOURNE-based junior Austindo Resources must get its hands on a further $US25 million ($A31.7 million) to complete development at its struggling Cibaliung gold project in Indonesia, as complications surrounding the decline go from bad to worse.
> 
> Project costs increased to $18.5 million in August last year when the company underestimated plant re-erection costs, had to re-rate seismic data, encountered poor ground conditions, and faced additional construction, engineering, earthworks and steelworks costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## motion (21 May 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

It's been a while but here it comes... should be some growing interest in the company after a dry spell

NEW HIGH-GRADE VEIN-FLOAT FOUND ON
TRENGGALEK PROJECT, EAST JAVA

Austindo Resources Corporation NL (ASX code: ARX) advises that new high-grade vein
float has been identified at its Trenggalek Project in East Java, Republic of Indonesia.


----------



## ta2693 (25 May 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

After reading its 84 pages financial report, I conclude this company's financial position is very healthy. 
and RAB and Lion selection just increased their position which is a sign of showing confidence indicating the past problem is solved. I understand a lot of people got burnt by this one which will cause a lot of pressure when the price reverses. 
But I believe it is the time to reconsider this share now.


----------



## Craze0123 (3 July 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Today I took the biggest risk with company, I think the Funds are quite good and i don't think it can get any worse ;D

Hopefully they get their plant up and running...80% complete (halted, awaiting funding) and then i think it will be ok from there on.


----------



## karmatik (18 November 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Has anybody any updated status on this stock? 

Looking to buy a gold speccy. This one looks to have hit rock bottom. All time high volumes lately???


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

I'm also looking for a gold speccy.

Had a look at ARX a week or so ago and came to the conclusion that 
its hard to like them...Its taken them 22 years to get there first 
mine into production...i think thats reflected in the SP.

Issued Shares: 3,738,514,488 ....First listed 26 Apr 1985

Cibaliung gold mine.....mine life of 6 years...gold and silver
annual production of approximately 70,000 ounces of gold equivalent
average life of mine cash operating costs of about $US300 an ounce.

The photos look good on there web site
http://www.austindoresources.com.au/PhotoGallery.html

I suppose at 1 cent per share theres alot of up side, they cant go any lower.

The 10 yr chart dont look good


----------



## Pommiegranite (18 November 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*



So_Cynical said:


> *I suppose at 1 cent per share theres alot of up side, they cant go any lower.*




@ 1c a share the market cap is still $40million.

How much lower can a company with cashflow problems go?

Try zero cents?


----------



## vishalt (18 November 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*



Pommiegranite said:


> @ 1c a share the market cap is still $40million.




How much lower can a company with cashflow problems go?

Try zero cents?


Is it possible it can go 0, if it does what does that mean?


----------



## Pommiegranite (18 November 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

lol...mathematically not possible, as nobody would sell their shares at zero cents. 

I was just trying to make a point that we shouldn't assume a baseline sp for a company on a donward trend with cashflow problems.
Bankruptcy is the bottom line


----------



## Whiskers (18 November 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Wow, I had a bit of a look at this one last year for a rank outsider chance and I'm just glad I didn't get involved. As YT pointed out in 06 the numbers looked pretty good, so what is the problem? Is it that management can't get it all together or is it just a problem trying to mine in Indonesia? 

It was the uncertainty and my lack of knowledge with companies doing business in Indonesia that I originally shyed away. I guess sometimes it pays to trust your gut.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 November 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

The thing is that (supposedly) there 3 or 4 months away from production
and (claim) that there fully funded to start production.

maybe they have just had incredible bad luck and now its all 
about to come good.:dunno:


----------



## adobee (21 November 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*



So_Cynical said:


> The thing is that (supposedly) there 3 or 4 months away from production
> and (claim) that there fully funded to start production.
> 
> maybe they have just had incredible bad luck and now its all
> about to come good.:dunno:




Where did you see the 3 / 4 months from production / fully funded ? I have had a quick look at the announcements and website but cant see this ..


----------



## adobee (31 December 2007)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Austindo have posted the prodcution wont be until second half of 2008 and that costs have significantly blown out and as such they will need to raise some money.. I am going to keep my eye on this though as may fall when they start raising some money and may be worth holding till they get some gold up..


----------



## Superfly (27 February 2008)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*



56gsa said:


> has 185k ounces hedged at US$651




Went through their web page... dont think this has changed ?...read first gold soon @US271 ounce to produce..., free exploration with Anglo, some new managers...hope this one starts to head north soon... ( ARX holder )..


----------



## Superfly (13 May 2008)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

Farm-out of Cibaliung Gold Project.... 

East Asia Minerals ( TSX - "EAS" ) 71.8% ......

Announcement out today...

ARX can now commence exploration of their high quality assets in Indonesia while maintaining a significant interest in gold production.... if the fram-out goes through.... as well as the exploration agreement with Anglo American...


----------



## Superfly (5 July 2008)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

No Farm in now... ANZ still funding.

150 millions shares now. Only < 50m from ore body, to start stockpiling ore August... high grade gold depoist and more gold projects to drill when funds allow, free carry with Anglo deal... hopefully ARX get over the line with Cibaliung...

Any thoughts ?

ARX holder and been topping up... ( high risk )...


----------



## goldsteve (30 January 2009)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

ANZ Bank decided to roll the dice. ARX may not be left with any residual from Cibaliung, but would at least be debt free to explore the other tenements it has. That alone makes it worth a lot more than the post consolidation SP of 2 cents. ANZ are going to carry this baby for another 12 - 18 months, just enough for a serious gold price increase to nudge everything into green territory.


----------



## RP_Automotive (6 June 2009)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

What do you guys think of the latest announcement??

http://www.arcexploration.com.au/2009Announcements.html#jun03

I decide to take a dive, high risk...we'll see what happens.


----------



## RP_Automotive (15 October 2009)

*Re: ARX - Austindo Resources Corporation*

This ones slowly ticking over. very tightly held stock, but lately has seen some volume come into play. Drilling coming up early 2010 and some cap raising. will be interesting to see how it goes.

Anyone here got an opinion?

I have a small holding.


----------



## doyoureallycare (10 February 2010)

*ARX- Arc Exploration*

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...re-gold-less-gas/story-e6frg9ex-1225825514413

A CALL this morning from a former geologist/analyst alerted Pure Speculation to Arc Exploration and its gold project in East Java.

The company is about to start drilling. There seem to be two main veins, with a cumulative length of 2km and up to 10m wide in places. Rock chip sampling has been positive, but the real interest will be whether ARX can locate some high grade ore shoots.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 February 2010)

*Re: ARX- Arc Exploration*



doyoureallycare said:


> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...re-gold-less-gas/story-e6frg9ex-1225825514413
> 
> A CALL this morning from a former geologist/analyst alerted Pure Speculation to Arc Exploration and its gold project in East Java.
> 
> The company is about to start drilling. There seem to be two main veins, with a cumulative length of 2km and up to 10m wide in places. Rock chip sampling has been positive, but the real interest will be whether ARX can locate some high grade ore shoots.




It should be pointed out to those reading that this article from The Australian is from February 1st. So when it says "this morning", it actually means nine days ago.


----------



## doyoureallycare (13 February 2010)

I've had a go at the chart using Andrews Pitchfork.

Let me know what you think? And where we're heading?


----------



## doyoureallycare (22 February 2010)

hmm? nobay talks about this company? I don't know what to talk about anymore?

Oh well anyone notice the 1.5mill buyer move up to 4.6 from 4.1?

Interesting?


----------



## doyoureallycare (26 February 2010)

Good read for anyone interested

http://www.buysellsignals.net/BuySellSignals/report/Australia/Stock/PDF/Daily/Australia_pdf_197.pdf


----------



## Atlas79 (3 March 2010)

Something's brewing here pre drill results...

43 buyers, only 11 sellers left, a 14% rise so far today without announcement yet... might be ready to run...

Disc: holding, DYOR...


----------



## doyoureallycare (3 March 2010)

Yes i'm expecting excellent results! Volume increasing month by month.

If you build it they will come!


----------



## RP_Automotive (3 March 2010)

A friend of mine emailed ARX a few weeks ago, the response he got is that:

Dear xxx

1.      It is anticipated that first drill results will be released in early March; and
2.      We are using laboratories in Indonesia. FYI core is split, photographed & logged. Half the core is kept and half is used for assaying. Where appropriate, check assays are conducted at a second independent laboratory.



Going by that email one could assume that somebody has a fairly good idea of whats going on already, espcially since that are using a lab in Indonesia which would cut result times down. At the same time it may well just be speculators.

I hold, DYOR. Best of luck to all.


----------



## verce (8 January 2011)

ARX is starting to see a bit more attention lately. Curious as to what others think about this gold explorer. Currently holding.


----------



## springhill (8 August 2012)

MC - $5.4m
SP - 0.6c
Shares - 916m
Options - NQ
Cash - $4.2m

*Arc Exploration and Anglo American enter agreement on Trenggalek Project*
Highlights:
● Airborne magnetic and radiometric surveys completed
● Surface exploration has commenced
Arc Exploration announce it has entered into an agreement with Anglo American covering its Trenggalek Project in East Java.
Anglo American has recently undertaken high resolution airborne magnetic and radiometric surveys over the entire 300 km² Trenggalek IUP tenement and is currently carrying out ground geochemical sampling and mapping in selected areas.
Flying of the airborne surveys is now complete and data processing and interpretation are under way along with surface geochemical and geological surveys.
The objective of these surveys is to obtain new data in order to identify porphyry copper-gold systems and generate additional targets for further exploration.
Following completion of the surveys and evaluation of results Anglo American may elect to move forward and earn a majority interest by sole funding ongoing activities at the Trenggalek Project.


----------



## System (26 June 2019)

On June 26th, 2019, Arc Exploration Limited (ARX) changed its name and ASX code to Cyprium Metals Limited (CYM).


----------



## verce (26 June 2019)

Didn't even know this company was still around.


----------



## barney (26 June 2019)

verce said:


> Didn't even know this company was still around.




I notice that the new Exec Director Barry Cahill's fee is $1650 per day ….. Nice gig if you can get it for a Company that has basically been flat lining for years. Hopefully he can resurrect things.


----------



## greggles (24 February 2021)

CYM finally finding a bit of traction after announcing on 10 February that it has purchased the Nifty copper mine, Maroochydore Copper Project and Paterson Exploration Project from Metals X (MLX). Consideration payable is A$60M, comprising A$24M in cash and A$36M in convertible notes.

I wondered why MLX were selling their copper assets. This comment from Metals X Executive Director Brett Smith explained things well:



> “This sale of the Copper Assets reinforces Metals X strategy of focussing on the development of its Tin Portfolio.  The combination of a cash payment at completion, plus the release of our cash-backed bonds, will provide working capital to Metals Xallowing a reduction in debt. While the convertible notes and the free attaching optionsprovide upside exposure to the successful operation of the assets in the future.”




Fair enough. The share prices of both MLX and CYM have gone up since the announcement so it must have been a good deal for both.

Lets see if CYM can make something out of those copper assets. The Paterson province is supposed to be well endowed with copper and gold but is relatively unexplored. A number of juniors are currently out there trying to find a company maker deposit, so who knows what CYM might find. At the very least they have a producing mine now. The cash flow ought to be handy.


----------



## greggles (18 March 2021)

A month later and CYM has found some gold at its Nanadie Well Copper-Gold Project. The grades are average but the mineralisation is close to the surface and is open along strike to the north and south, as well as to the west.

Results from another 62 RC drill holes are currently pending and are expected to be announced in the coming weeks.

Quite a few punters getting on board today in the hope of more successful assay results in the near future. CYM currently up 18.9% to 31.5c.


----------



## Padowan (3 May 2021)

With copper cracking a 10 year high of US$10K/t last week I've been looking at a lot of copper hopefuls. Seems a brownfields development such as the old Nifty mine which cyprium recently purchased is a great asset to have in a copper boom. 
Share price also trending upwards since mid April on stronger volume which is my main reason for picking in the May comp.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (17 November 2021)

Very disappointing total Nifty resource. I would be tempted to shift to DRE, PEX, HGO, NWC or PUA for speccy copper stocks. This stock is completely over valued IMO.


----------



## Springs (2 January 2022)

Cyprium Metals Ltd is one of my yearly picks because copper will go on a tear one thinks supply deficiency world wide demand increasing  CYM have a couple of great projects Maroochydore and Nifty copper project interesting times ahead for copper always dyor my opinion Springs .


----------



## tinhat (18 March 2022)

copper up/down? then do your research.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 May 2022)

Cyprium Metals has been looking again at the well-worked and -drilled Nifty copper region in the eastern deserts of WA’s Patterson province which is on its way to being confirmed as one of the hottest areas in Australian mining. Telfer, Havieron, Winu and Nifty have ignited or rather re-ignited interest in this huge area of desert.

This week, Cyprium revealed a boost in the contained copper content at the old Nifty mine to 940,200 tonnes. That was from the 2019 figure of 658,500 tonnes (47.29 million tonnes of ore at 1.39% copper).

Nifty was one of the earliest discoveries in the area in 1980 by Western Mining after the old Newmont’s Telfer prospect became a goer in 1977. Telfer is now owned by Newcrest (the descendant of BHP Gold) and its Havieron prospect (held with Greatland Gold of London) and associated discoveries are now slowly being turned into one, large mining centre.

The Nifty mine is located on the western edge of the Great Sandy Desert, approximately 330 kilometres southeast of Port Hedland. Nifty is the sixth largest development project in Australia, ranked by contained copper metal, but has the highest grade and is the only project being developed in the near term, according to Cyprium.

Nifty has had at least five owners since 1980 and the mine has been worked intermittently over the years, closing and re-opening with different owners. In 2019 it was placed on a care and maintenance basis but was later picked up by Cyprium Metals is now moving towards a two-stage revitalisation plan.

Past mining of the Nifty deposit was by open pit and by underground methods. In the first phase of the production restart, Cyprium is planning to transition back into open pit mining with the production of copper metal via heap leach, SX-EW processing technologies following a refurbishment of the existing facility.

A fully functioning 2.8 million tonnes a year flotation concentrator is located on site in a care and maintenance state and can treat the deeper sulphide mineralisation.

Cyprium says drilling programs confirmed copper mineralisation was still open to the southeast and west of the main mining areas. The operation is currently transitioning from a care and maintenance regime into an open pit mining re-start.

Cyprium managing director Barry Cahill said the increase in the contained copper metal for Nifty was significant.


> “_Once again, this demonstrates the quality and scale of the Nifty deposit, which remains open. The updated MRE provides additional copper metal inventory for the Nifty phase 1 oxide copper project and underpins a potential open pit mine-life of greater than 20 years_,” he said this week.






> “_Further assay results from the Nifty east drilling program, which targeted the shallower oxide zone of the deposit, are expected to further extend the Nifty phase 1 oxide mine-life,_” Cahill said.




_- Glen Dyer_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 May 2022)

Assays from 2021 drilling not included in current Mineral Resource Estimate

_Update Mineral Resource due H1 2022 _
_Conversion of inferred resource within the pit envelope _
_Drill results in the South West and South East of the current pit_
_Metallurgical optimisation of reagents _
_Optimisation of leach times _
_Resource drilling to the South East still open_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 May 2022)

and a further update today on Nifty. This was to be my June Comp tip, but we'll see how it goes today before committing.

_Nifty Copper Project Update _
*HIGHLIGHTS *
_• Significant increase in MRE (Mineral Resource Estimate) with more to come  
• SX/EW refurbishment advancing for recommissioning 
• Camp, gas power-house, infrastructure, upgrading progressing for recommissioning 
• Nifty Project Government Approval submissions lodged and on-track 
• Metallurgical fine-tuning with optimisation of processing parameters & recoveries 
• Project Financing in advanced discussions with financiers _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 June 2022)

_Maroochydore Copper – Cobalt Project Final RC Drilling Results _

 HIGHLIGHTS 
• _Drilling extends massive Maroochydore copper-cobalt oxide resource potential _
_• Maroochydore is the 8th largest copper development project in Australia, ranked by contained copper metal _
_• Near-surface oxide copper-cobalt mineralisation extended to 3,000m long, up to 500m wide and up to 100m thick _

Maroochydore deposit in the Pilbara is located ~85km southeast of Nifty and includes a shallow 2012 JORC Mineral Resource of 486,000 tonnes of contained copper ii. Aeris Resources Limited (ASX: AIS) holds certain rights to “buy back up to 50%” into any proposed mine development in respect of the Maroochydore Project, subject to a payment of 3 times the exploration expenditure contribution that would have been required to maintain its interest in the project.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2022)

_AUD 50M Secured Offtake Prepayment Facility for Nifty Copper Project _

HIGHLIGHTS
• An exclusive Letter of Intent for a Secured Copper Cathode Prepayment Facility has been signed with Glencore, under which:
o Offtake arrangement for 100% of the Copper Cathode produced during Phase 1 of the Nifty Copper Project restart
o AUD50M Secured Offtake Prepayment Facility 
• The Secured Offtake Prepayment Project Funding from Glencore is part of a total debt funding package for the Nifty Copper Project restart
• Advanced discussions are continuing with Senior Debt counterparties, who are undertaking due diligence activities and reviewing financing documentation 

_..... this may elevate CYM in the June competition from cellar to basement._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 June 2022)

Trading Halt in its securities pending an announcement regarding a *capital raising,* and provides the following information in relation to ASX Listing Rule 17.1: 



> • The Company requests that the trading halt remain in place until the earlier of the commencement of trading on 30 June 2022



_- well, that's me out of the June competition. Thanks, fellas_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 June 2022)

Looking for $22million ..... some $12 million placement (& up to $3 million in oversubscriptions), and a non-renounceable entitlement offer of up to $10 million. 

Priced at 11.5¢ a share, a 28.1 per cent discount to the last close and 18.4 per cent discount to the five-day VWAP.

How does it go?  _.... shore up working capital and exploration spending needs_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Trading Halt in its securities pending an announcement regarding a *capital raising,* and



HIGHLIGHTS
• Firm commitments received for a Placement to raise $16M *at 11.5 cents *per share 
• Additional pro rata non-renounceable entitlement offer to raise up to $10M
 - 1 new share for every 8 held on the record date at 11.5 cents per share 



Dona Ferentes said:


> _- well, that's me out of the June competition. _



and SP will drift towards that number


----------



## peter2 (Sunday at 10:50 PM)

Still looking for ~$250M to restart Nifty copper mine (Pilbara WA). Recent price spike after news of signed offtake agreement. As we know offtake agreements are worth nothing until production commences. Much too speculative and needs more money. Not for me even though the recent price action is bullish. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------

